
Windows 10 S becoming a mode, not a version, as Microsoft shakes up its pricing - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/windows-10-s-becoming-a-mode-not-a-version-as-microsoft-shakes-up-its-pricing/
======
mankash666
I can't wait to hear the majority of HN bad mouth Microsoft and Windows for
locking down general purpose computers to apps blessed by Microsoft, from
their Apple iOS devices that can only run apps blessed by Apple :)

The iPhone and app store are dangerous trends normalized by supposedly logical
coders here. Never in the history of computing have general purpose computers
restricted the execution of binaries not vetted by the hardware manufacturer.
All your BS support of open source tantamounts to naught if you let hardware
that you own, to be locked down by arbitrary constraints that ONLY serves the
interest of the hardware manufacturer

~~~
craftyguy
Can I bad mouth Microsoft and Windows from my Linux desktop or laptop, or AOSP
mobile device?

~~~
mankash666
We should realize the normalization of absurdity being thrust upon us -
apparently we own the hardware, but they get to decide what apps we can and
cannot run. Regardless of the OS you use - PLEASE stand up for common sense
rights - like running the apps of your choice on devices owned by you

~~~
craftyguy
> apparently we own the hardware

Actually, in many cases, we do not even technically own the hardware. And in
cases where we do own the hardware, we do not own the firmware required to
make the hardware operate.

